# V Olek von der Maineiche



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

*V Olek von der Maineiche*

Here's another up and coming young dog.. anyone know anything about him.. he has a few breeding's... Gorgeous dog!

BSP, V Olek von der Maineiche, SchH 3, kkl 1











pedigree 

What about the doubling up on Yoschy/Mona?


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: V Olek von der Maineiche*

What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: V Olek von der Maineiche*

300 siblings!!! He is a handsome boy!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

*Re: V Olek von der Maineiche*

Sue Deciro bred to him maybe?? You could ask her for first hand info on him....

From my own experience I'd probably not double up on Yoschy-I'd have to really look at the breeding pair and the entire pedigree...just me though. I've had Yoschy in quite a few of my females up close...tremendous drive, hard to cap and not always clear then when in drive. Just my personal experience with my own dogs- because I know as soon as I say this I'll probably get it


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: V Olek von der Maineiche*



> Quote:I've had Yoschy in quite a few of my females up close...tremendous drive, hard to cap and not always clear then when in drive. Just my personal experience with my own dogs- because I know as soon as I say this I'll probably get it



Thanks Trish! 

I've noticed that too in "some" of the Yoschy progeny I've seen..


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

*Re: V Olek von der Maineiche*

Some lines the males have some handler aggression too...I've never had that with any females. I had some softness in obedience actually.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: V Olek von der Maineiche*

Leesa - you have someone to ask with firsthand experience with Yoshey progeny - and grandprogeny....
















Ok - I had a litter from that Yoshey son....one viable pup....very smart, very very very driven, NO LINEBREEDING ON FERO! so none on Yoshey - his dam was called "crazy Mona" - NO handler aggression - sweet and loving with people, super ob and agility dog - owner's goals are OHCH and MACH....she will train and compete until the dog is physically unable - has done the same with a Dobe or a BC...this dog went to an AKC home because of the litter results, but could easily have been a titled schutzhund dog.

I know that at least one Yoshey daughter produced handler aggression - but the sire was a Crok son! DUH!!

With any linebreeding, esp close up or multiple incidences of the same dog, you can get lucky and get the good genetics repeatedly or you can get a disaster and the bad...there is a great deal of linebreeding and back massing here, and tons of aggression present in the pedigree....should be a super dog in the right hands - which this guy is in Germany! And that is always the bottom line - getting the dog in the right hands - which is difficult in the US - this dog was retained by very very experienced breeders I believe and is handled by an SV judge, Gerald Groos, son in law of Hugo Mahr, the owner of Maineiche.

http://www.maineiche.de/home.html

http://www.maineiche.de/halloffame/olek.html

awwwww - they updated their website!!! And Xito is still a flagship photo!

Lee


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: V Olek von der Maineiche*



> Originally Posted By: TRITONSue Deciro bred to him maybe?? You could ask her for first hand info on him....


Yep, Their "H" litter is sired by him.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: V Olek von der Maineiche*

Before I posted here, I did send Sue an email, but haven't heard back from her..


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: V Olek von der Maineiche*



> Quote:Leesa - you have someone to ask with firsthand experience with Yoshey progeny - and grandprogeny....


Yes! and this would be the type of dog he likes!


----------



## ramgsd (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: V Olek von der Maineiche*

How's the clarity on this 11 yr. old Yoschy son?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjFQ0UbH224&feature=related 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/420282.html 

Man I like this dog. Wish there was video from when he was 4.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: V Olek von der Maineiche*

I've been drooling over this boy since 1st time I lay eyes on his picture, watching the videos of him working, and then looking @ his pedigree he's definitely a dog to watch. That "H" litter was out of a Falk daughter, full sister (from different litter) to Falko... If this had been next spring definitely would have considered trying for one of them.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: V Olek von der Maineiche*

Sorry for the delay. Child, work, then dogs.....

As you know, we bred to Olek in August. We had been watching him for quite some time. And waited until after the BSP to post the breeding on our site and the other sites - we had been getting questions as to what the next litter would be after Rosso with Tina (Falk daughter, full sister to Falko).

Gabor had no issue with the line breeding on Yoschy, based not only his repeated exposure to multiple Yoschy sons and grandsons, not just one (helper work), our own line breeding on Yoschy, and feedback from the trainers, helpers, competitors (all to WUSV and FCI level and strong ties within Europe) and working judges. He also has the exposure (own dogs and Rheinhard's) to the Fero/Troll lines.

You should get the feedback directly from the person who is buying the puppies. People with different levels of exposure and experience do have different opinions - you need to work and ask your training director.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: V Olek von der Maineiche*

Sue~

Can you please elaborate on what your seeing in the pups and Olek himself.. I know the pups are still young..

There's starting to be more talk about this young male and some over here are looking at him and liking what they've heard about his work..


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: V Olek von der Maineiche*

Hey Sue, I have a question for you to ask Gabor about Olek... 

I'm not as concerned with the Yoschy two time in the pedigree, I am however the amount of T-Litter being in the first 5 generations!!! 5 times, if I remember his pedigree correctly, Troll 4 times and Timmy 1 time. What does Gabor think about the amount of T-Litter in his pedigree?????

oops!! 4 times not 5 times..


----------

